# oxavar real?



## heavylifting (May 3, 2011)

Hi fellas im new here so plz help me feel welcomed new to posting on forums.

got some new var in and wanted to know what you guys think is it legit?

pill is white with score on 1 side and the symbol within that black circle on the other side. thx 

View attachment 31533
View attachment 31534


----------



## TGB1987 (May 3, 2011)

Who is the manufactor


----------



## heavylifting (May 3, 2011)

bio tech pharm


----------



## heavylifting (May 3, 2011)

anyonee??


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (May 3, 2011)

if you are unsure of the gear than you have a bad source, time to get a new one. most anavar out there floating around is just winnie. try the sponsors here.


----------



## BigBird (May 3, 2011)

a bottle of 100 tabs at 10mg would only provide about two weeks worth due to the dosage requirements for males.  that is, 60-80mg ED.  Bio Tech has a good rep indeed but due to high cost, Anavar is frequently found to contain very little to no oxandrolone.  Try it and see.  Effects of good var should be noticeable with fat loss primarily in the mid-section (combined with proper diet and workout regiment obviously).

I understand you might be testing product from a new source.  We all start somewhere.  Hopefully the source has good reviews etc but even so, sometimes the only way to know for sure is to try the product yourself.


----------



## heavylifting (May 3, 2011)

cool im currently trying it at 40 mg a day for first week (2 more days) then going to bumb it up to 50mg then probally 60 the week after.

i got 3 bottles of it and its not cheap but still fairly priced sooooo. thx for help fellas

what do you guys think about pct for just var for 6-8 weeks needed or not? ive heard both sides of the story.


----------



## bia619 (Sep 12, 2011)

i am about to get the same bio tech oxavar from a trusted friend, but wanted to see if there was any update here on your results and any additional info on the gear.  thanks


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Sep 12, 2011)

If it legit bio tech pharm it is gtg , they make some of the best test cyp I have ever used all the products are top shelf IMO


----------



## FUZO (Sep 12, 2011)

How long are you going to run Var. Var can be run for long lengths of time many many months. And 50 mg is a good base to start


----------



## bia619 (Sep 13, 2011)

biotech pharmaclinico. G2G or not?


----------



## bia619 (Sep 19, 2011)

i'm waiting for word if someone knows for sure if the pics uploaded look legit, thanks in advance


----------



## tdoe11 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bia did it end up being legit?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 3, 2012)

You can't source check, it's against the rules and puts us all at risk.  Thank you.


----------

